# [TUTORIAL] How to change the icons of quick status of the lock screen.



## denisf1981 (Nov 24, 2015)

(en-US)[TUTORIAL] How to change the icons of quick status of the lock screen. 

Note¹ have done unlock interop
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140 

Note² Enable Full FS Access

Note³ Having a registry editor (I recommend the CustomPFD)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057 

1- With CustomPFD navigate to the path HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock\LockScreenSnapshot\QuickStatus\0, 1, 2, 3 e 4 "BadgeIconPath" to find out what image editing. 

2- With the FS Full Access enabled connect the phone to the PC and copy the file (image) you want to change. 

3 Replace the file in the folder and see the result.






(pt-BR) [TUTORIAL] Como mudar os ícones do status rápido da tela de bloqueio.

Obs.¹ Ter feito o desbloqueio interop
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140

Obs.² Habilitar o Full FS Access

Obs.³ Ter um editor de registros (recomendo o CustomPFD)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057


1- Com o CustomPFD navegue até as pastas HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock\LockScreenSnapshot\QuickStatus\0, 1, 2, 3 e 4 e clique no registro "BadgeIconPath" para saber qual imagen editar.

2- Com o Full FS Access ativado conecte o telefone ao PC e copie o arquivo (imagem) que você deseja alterar.

3- Substitua o arquivo na pasta e veja o resultado.

Thank's @djamol @Pasquiindustry @vcfan


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 25, 2015)

so cool  now just need to find out the path of the status bar icons

[edit]





[/IMG]
the value of my icon is in Windows Apps but there isn't there? any help?


----------



## denisf1981 (Nov 25, 2015)

After activate full fs access restart your phone


----------



## ca_guri01 (Nov 25, 2015)

@denisf1981

Can this be done in interop unlocked wp8.1


----------



## denisf1981 (Nov 25, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> @denisf1981
> 
> Can this be done in interop unlocked wp8.1

Click to collapse



Only with interop


----------



## ca_guri01 (Nov 25, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Only with interop

Click to collapse



I checked my registry tree and didn't found the key "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock\LockScreenSnaps hot\QuickStatus\0, 1, 2, 3 e 4 "BadgeIconPath""

Instead I have only 2 keys in "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock" 

1- PasswordInputLang &
2- UnlockTickCount


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 25, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> After activate full fs access restart your phone

Click to collapse







still not showing up although i have restarted the device over 3 times and change the usb ports


----------



## denisf1981 (Nov 25, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> @denisf1981
> 
> Can this be done in interop unlocked wp8.1

Click to collapse





ca_guri01 said:


> I checked my registry tree and didn't found the key "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock\LockScreenSnaps hot\QuickStatus\0, 1, 2, 3 e 4 "BadgeIconPath""
> 
> Instead I have only 2 keys in "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Lock"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3555123&stc=1&d=1448472375


----------



## ca_guri01 (Nov 25, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3555123&stc=1&d=1448472375

Click to collapse



I have only these 2 registry entries in phone.


----------



## davenasc (Nov 26, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> so cool  now just need to find out the path of the status bar icons
> 
> [edit]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@mybabysexy same error here bro, if u find anything to fix, tell me


----------



## osuki9x (Feb 6, 2016)

*Can we add more slot*

Now we can only set quick status for 5 apps. I saw a registry key "Count". Can we add more than 5 slot?


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 17, 2016)

nobody care about this thread anymore?

Can we use replace the icon of the app to transparent icon to make the tile transparent?


----------



## z0m8i3 (Mar 31, 2016)

When enabling FS access, what's the best method to disable it once I'm done making my changes?

It is my understanding that enabling FS / MTS access caused an issue with my USB reading the phone as WP.  Despite switching it off through the Tweaks, it still wasn't being read by the USB until I flashed the phone back to 8.1 (didn't try a hard reset, because the Recovery Tool indicated there was a new firmware version for my phone, anyway)


----------



## ca_guri01 (Mar 31, 2016)

z0m8i3 said:


> When enabling FS access, what's the best method to disable it once I'm done making my changes?
> 
> It is my understanding that enabling FS / MTS access caused an issue with my USB reading the phone as WP.  Despite switching it off through the Tweaks, it still wasn't being read by the USB until I flashed the phone back to 8.1 (didn't try a hard reset, because the Recovery Tool indicated there was a new firmware version for my phone, anyway)

Click to collapse



Change the registry value in "HKLM/software/microsoft/mtp/datastore" - C:\Data\Users\PUBLIC ..... This will disable the FS access and you can easily connect the phone to the pc....


----------



## z0m8i3 (Mar 31, 2016)

@ca_guri01 I tried that (variation of 1st letter capitalized, all lowercase etc) and even rebooting the phone/computer - it didn't work.
Though, I did uninstall the WP driver before I located a thread in this forum with that suggestion.  Even after that, it kept installing it as MTP USB and not "Windows phone" under device manager - I wonder if that fudged my chances of getting it to play nicely?

And also, i did *all* of the unlock options from Root Tool.  Could this be the culprit as well? (This time around I did interop only)


Edit: I did the exact format above, and I am once again locked out of USB access.
Windows keeps reinstalling the phone as a portable device/MTP USB no matter what I try.

Edit x2: If anyone else is also having this problem, it is solved; see here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...e/fs-access-breaks-usb-file-explorer-t3349406


----------



## djtonka (Apr 1, 2016)

what if the BadgeIconPath is empty?


----------



## denisf1981 (Apr 1, 2016)

djtonka said:


> what if the BadgeIconPath is empty?

Click to collapse



Only appears when there is a notification


----------



## djtonka (Apr 1, 2016)

yes, already find out


----------



## z0m8i3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Where would I find:

```
@{Microsoft.Messaging_2.14.23002.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe?ms-resource://Microsoft.Messaging/Files/Assets/BadgeLogo.png}
```

Also,

Has anybody changed their start tile icons?  If so, (for messages (start tiles and send icon & whatsapp) the icons are solid white, even though I put a colorful png icon there.  Is there any way to get rid of the solid whiteness?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 2, 2016)

```
\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS\Microsoft.Messaging_2.14.23002.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Assets\
```


----------



## MBXONE (Sep 21, 2016)

z0m8i3 said:


> Where would I find:
> 
> ```
> @{Microsoft.Messaging_2.14.23002.0_arm__8wekyb3d8bbwe?ms-resource://Microsoft.Messaging/Files/Assets/BadgeLogo.png}
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a very interesting proposition. Changing the icons from clean looking but very boring white icons to something that you might see on Windows 10 Desktop or Android (more colorful and 3D) is a very cool idea! Is the method simply replacing the assets (png) to something else, like another more color app icon (png)?

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




MBXONE said:


> This is a very interesting proposition. Changing the icons from clean looking but very boring white icons to something that you might see on Windows 10 Desktop or Android (more colorful and 3D) is a very cool idea! Is the method simply replacing the assets (png) to something else, like another more color app icon (png)?

Click to collapse



Also if one of you get this working can you post some screen shots?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 25, 2016)

It would be easier to make an APP with icon already  changed 





*SkypeP_v11.7.113.0.appx*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ijisx41tlrhpll0


----------



## ipradyu (Sep 28, 2016)

*Where to put ICON Files??*

Done


----------

